# Biting Biting Biting



## Hoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok so ever since I got my puppy at 5 weeks old, he's been biting ANYTHING. Including our hands.







I have 5 other dogs that I've raised from puppys & that I went through the whole teething stage with, but nothing like this. I cant pet him without him mouthing or chewing my hand. 

I always interrupt him by loudly & sternly by saying no. And he'll stop. But within seconds, start again. I've rolled him on his back a couple times to let him know im in control and he's shown submission. Also if I have a tasty treat he wont take it outta my hand, he'll snatch it whether he gets my finger or not. And I repeat "Easy" every time I give him a treat and force him to take it slowly. If your laying with him he'll try chewing your arm, leg, hand, foot. Oh and dont get me started on if your wearing sweat pants. He'll latch on to the bottom of your pants if your walking and pull.

Infact.. I have a picture of that lol









I love my puppy, he thinks he's a little tough punk. But the biting needs to be toned down, I dont want that behavior when he gets older.

Is the biting all parts of teething? I've asked this question when I first joined but it hasn't gotten any better. & I just noticed the puppy section on here


----------



## Hoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

Hm I should have posted this in Puppy Behavior Sorry!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have a GSD! And a cute one at that!








They are lil sharks for the most part. I found that playing tug with my pup gave him a release from the constant mouthing, and having his toys all over the place to distract him from us. 
When you got him at 5 weeks, he did not learn bite inhibition from his littermates and mother. That would have helped him tremendously to be with them for a few more weeks to learn doggy manners. 
Now you have to be the one to deal with it. Do your other dogs correct him when he gets mouthy on them? That may help teach him, but it is normal for pups. 
Rolling him on his back will not help, but frustrate him, don't do it.
You want him to form a bond with you, and rolling him will take away his confidence. Treat him fairly. If he gets out of control, put him happily in his crate w/ a chewtoy.
When they are finished teething the urge to constantly bite tends to fade.


----------



## Hoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

> Quote:Now you have to deal with it. Do your other dogs correct him when he gets mouthy on them? That may help teach him, but it it normal for pups.


Yeah, he mainly bites with my husky who almost acts motherly to him, but wont tolerate the annoyance. She'll bare her teeth and mouth him and lay down with him while doing this. Sometimes grunting/growling from both of them. But she's never tried actually hurting him. Its nice because it gives me a break from trying to teach him







haha. And we own another GSD too. Never had this problem, but it does make sense because we got our other at around 8 weeks old. 

Makes me feel better to know that this behavior is normal at this age.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

They are pretty much little "gators" for a while...just be consistent and keep lots of bandages around! It'll get better...
I like the old switcheroo technique...give me back my fingers and you can have this chewie toy!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This post has a some good tips for biting...
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1318454

Also, I have always noticed a significant decrease after about 6 months when their adult teeth come in. 

Consistancy in providing an alternate behavior and non-reward have always worked for me. And get that puppy involved in Schutzhund! That always helped my little monsters...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds like a good Schutzhund prospect! In the meantime however, you will have to work on the "training" his littermates would have provided had he stayed with them for the normal 8 weeks....you don't say how old he is now (unless I missed something) - but at 7 -8 weeks you can begin obedience training. Sit, stay, and down are all behaviors which can be learned at a very early age, and will engage him mentally, which is what he needs. He will have the attention span of a gnat,but this is the time to start. Enroll him in a puppy training class as soon as it is appropriate. Keep chew toys and puppy tugs available at all times to redirect him if he starts nipping, and yes, a crate is a valuable tool - at any age. Have fun!

_______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Onyx'Girl is right on all counts. Due to some unfortunate facts I got my girl at 5 weeks old and she was indeed a land shark! Constantly going after anyone and everything in sight, and very dominant. You just have to keep redirecting them, I was constantly carrying toys or treats around with me, she was once even redirected by my older GSD, she went for his legs, he quickly picked up one of her toys laying next to him and shoved it in her face, she took the toy and ran off happy as a clam! Ha! It does tend to wear off as they get done teething, however, my girl is 1 now and I still at times have to do the redirection, but it is not near as bad as when she was a young pup! Just hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Good heavens! Mine was 8 - 9 weeks when I picked her up and was one bitey thing for quite a while. Now when she really needs to go out she gets extra bitey. Attaching a lead to a collar in that situation is a bit tricky, not helped when I get impatient. It seems like when they "change teeth" they get a bit better. Any roughness only exacerbates the biting with mine.
This is my third pup, my 8th dog - each was different but before I got this one I would have thought I could tell you a thing or two..... 
It DOES get better. I directed to the lead or a chew toy. The residual on that is that she still wants to whip the lead around. That's fading a bit as we take longer and longer walks. 
It DOES get better. I keep repeating that for myself!


----------



## Hoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

Schutzhund? Whats that and how do you get them started? Excuse my blondeness









And he is 6 1/2 weeks old maybe 7 right now. He had his first shots a day after I got him only because I have the 5 other dogs & I didnt want chances of him getting sick. The vet also recommended it. 

I'll put up with his tiny tank self. What choice do I have? He may be a brat, but hes MY brat.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL the picture of him biting your pant is too cute!! Mayzie was a horrid alligator up until her puppy teeth fell out (around 4 months). We tried redirecting and tried teaching her 'gentle' and it helped a little bit but the biggest help was having her little shark teeth fall out and getting the big dog teeth!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Your pup is absolutely adorable! Your pup is trying to play with you....playing tug is a great release! I would follow Jane's advice, she is pretty spot on. As far as what is Schutzhund....Schutzhund is a sport that includes three areas of training (obedience, tracking, and protection). As far as how to get started, well the first step would be finding a club in your area and checking it out to see if you would be interested in the sport itself.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't imagine your other dogs did bite like this! German Shepherd pups are special biting machines. So very normal. They don't grow into biting adults because of this puppy biting stage. All mine were absolute alligators in a cute puppy suit!

Be patient redirect with toys, allow play time outside to sniff and romp, train with treats... all sorts of things to keep pup busy and tired then they will eventually grow up and not bite so. Always have a toy with you. Don't just shove it in the pups mouth though. You have to keep the toy " alive" and active. Training with treats to occupy the mind can be done with small pups too.

Don't encourage biting by rough play where you get the pup jazzed and biting at you. I don't think that you are making this mistake anyway though! 

You can't really punish this out of a pup. If you can, I don't really want to think of it! Rolling it over, showing dominance etc are not a part of this. I would never advise or do this. They really don't grow up to be biters because they are biting pups. Patience and slow training will eventually bring them along. Its a stage they almost have to grow out of though.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I would stop with the rolling right now. That is not helping anything.


----------



## Hoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

> Quote:I would stop with the rolling right now. That is not helping anything.


Of course it helps. Im not necessarily doing it to stop biting. Im doing it to show dominance, and like I stated to show I am in control. You kind of have to show it when you own 6 large dogs. 3 of which live outdoors. They're a pack. They do it to each other, they do it to the puppy. The puppy attempts to do it back. 

Im not throwing him to the ground and doing it. Just rolling him on his side.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have occasionally held a puppy, but upright, until it stopped struggling and then released. I have just never been to enamored with putting a dog on its side or back and holding it to let it know I am the leader. There just seem to be much,much more effective ways of accomplishing this.

http://dogs.about.com/cs/basictraining/a/alternatives.htm


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's name when he was little was "Shark".

I agree with the other poster's suggestions. 

Good luck.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Hoxy
> 
> 
> > Quote:I would stop with the rolling right now. That is not helping anything.
> ...


What does it help? Why do you think you need to dominate a puppy? I just don't buy it. 

I've been reading Sheila Booth again. Doesn't help your relationship with your dog, doesn't help training. Maybe helps your ego....


----------



## Hoxy (Jan 10, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Hoxy
> ...


It helps greatly. They dont mouth you, they respond and listen to you better if they know that your alpha. Have you ever read up on wolves or dogs before? The leader will always roll the others on their backs to show them their in charge. * WE as people need to communicate their ways. Not just ours.* Also not just my puppy. I've done it to all my dogs. I've never harmed them. And I honestly could care less what someone in a book has to say. What works for me, works for me. What works for you, Works for you. So no, its not my ego. But thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Rolling my dog when he was biting me MADE IT WORSE.
And he doesnt understand it.
If it didnt help the first time, its NOT going to.
You should listen to middleofnowhere & Jason Lin.
The pup doesnt understand that.
It knows your not a dog or its mother....
BTW this behavior will continue for awhile. GIve the pup a toy instead of your hand/pant leg.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Hoxy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> ...



If you know the answer, why do you ask????


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

To speak of this type of intervention as mimicking pack behavior represents a misunderstanding and distortion of canine pack behavior. Dominant pack members do not forcibly push down or roll subordinates. Subordinates willingly submit. 

If I want to communicate to my dog that I can physically hold him down and get him to give up to that, I imagine that I could. It is not about me communicating in some alpha pack position, because that is not how it occurs. I am sure I could send a message of my physical power to him. I think there are much better ways to establish leadership and respect than such a physical display to a dog. 

As far as "it works", I can't imagine how this is measured? What results would prove its effectiveness. 

If a person was truly in need of sending this type of message to a strong and dominant dog, I think that is the last instance where it would be advisable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hoxy you need to read!! Why do you feel the need to be so dominant? 
I think a bond with a puppy and him wanting to please because he wants to not because he is forced to will make a better relationship for you and your pup. 
If you read thru the threads, your question of biting has been asked over and over. And in those threads some of the owners had the same attitude as you. 
Do you really think you are doing right by forcing dominance on your puppy? He is just a baby, who needs you to be his leader and show him that he is secure so he can grow up to be confident in all he does. Your attitude saddens me








For the sake of your puppy's future, _please_ read!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RRolling my dog when he was biting me MADE IT WORSE.


yep, tried it a couple times with Otto to checkout his fight drive. 8 weeks old puppy messed me up. There was no fight and give up, it was all fight until I let up.

As far as the pack behavior, yes the subordinate lays down to the leader. I'm the pack leader here, my 8 1/2 year old dominant female will lay down if I give her the Mother is not pleased look. 

Otto is now 19 months old. He's bigger and stronger than the bitch but when she gets mad at him, he goes down on the floor at her feet. Then she kisses him. Sometimes she smacks him with her foot before she kisses him


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

This subject has been covered again and again, and I doubt you will not find a single person on this thread that believes that an Alpha Roll is a good idea. Dogs do not roll others beneath them to show Alpha status.....not gunna happen. BUT here are a couple really good links to threas that talk about the concept of pack leader and Alpha.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=700563&page=1#Post700563

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=719180&page=1#Post719180

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=131839&page=1#Post131839

You should not roll a dog, this actually creates a fear relationship with your dog. That you have not had a problem until now just means you have been lucky. This is an awesome forum, with a LOT of VERY experience GSD owners, breeders, and trainers. And they will all tell you pretty much the same thing as what you have already been told. Be a fair and consistent leader and your pack will follow. There are couple of people on here with large packs of their own....same sentiment....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm curious...what 'expert' came up with the whole "roll your dog and show 'im your the boss" idea?

We have three females...not one rolled the other...they go straight for the throat! Banshee is the boss. Jax will bounce in front of her trying to get her to play. If she growls at Jax then Jax immediately drops in front of her. never, ever has one rolled the other, ever...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Some discussion of the topic:

http://doggonesafe.blogspot.com/2009/04/wolf-packdominance-myth.html


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Another article on the myth of the pack communication that has somehow gotten such good play in our society...

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/08/31/opinion/31derr.html?pagewanted=2&_r=1


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I thinki it's not a good idea to teach pups that young what it is like to feel powerless, to be dominated by another being (human or dog), to fear the others, to learn to be submissive.

Same reason we don't let wee pups run around with big dogs unsupervised.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

JasonLin, cant quite see your avatar.
Is it a dog in space? lol


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It's Dottie in mid jump. A little bit of snow in the background. 

But now that you mentioned it, oh yea, I can totally see "dog in space"!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinIt's Dottie in mid jump. A little bit of snow in the background.
> 
> But now that you mentioned it, oh yea, I can totally see "dog in space"!


LOLOL see the "earth" in the backround??
HOW COOL!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The first time I came across this questionable "technique" was in the first book written by the Monks of New Skete. Later they retracted it ......... 

As for the Alpha wolf "rolling" his pack mates I don't think that happens very often, and it would be for a serious transgression. If you look at the way the Alpha wolves interact with the more subordinate members they rely on just a hard stare or curled lip far more than on physical force. You are twisting the facts.

___________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Anja1 - As I understand it, there was a human misunderstanding of what they were seeing in pack behavior. Closer examination showed that a "roll" was actually a voluntary action - dogs/wolves did not "roll" one another to show dominance. (The Monks certainly popularized the "alpha roll")

This whole thing gets put into place with the late Barker Sisters. B.the Elder was the lead dog. B.the Younger was a bit of a wanna be but they played and lived very well together. BTE loved to have her neck bitten - much of the play involved BTE rolling around with BTY chewing on her neck. 

Current trend (discounting Ceasar and his crowd) is to build a relationship of mutual respect and understanding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am "twisting the facts"?? Are you talking to me??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Adorable puppy!

I'm with everyone else who is saying this is NORMAL GSD puppy PLAY behavior. So any alpha dominance type ways to deal with it are extremely innappropriate.

Did you get a chance to look at Bite Inhibition(click here)  in the puppy section here? So many of us have exactly the same problem that the proper way to teach a new and less painful method of playing was made a sticky!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

No Jax08 I'm not talking to you. That was directed at the OP.

______________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh good! LOL I couldn't for the life of me make sense of your comment if it was directed at my most!









I think the OP left the building...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, I think he's long gone. Oh well, (sigh) perhaps another person with a similar situation will get something out of this thread........sure was a cute puppy tho' and I loved the photo of the lttle tyke grabbing his pants leg........

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Banshee used to do that to DS up till a few years ago. We replaced many jeans for him when she ripped them right up the back!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope they come back, this forum helps a lot.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's what i thought,







.



> Originally Posted By: Angel RJasonLin, cant quite see your avatar.
> Is it a dog in space? lol


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ,I was following along with comments on puppies biting,and read your post about adult teeth.my pup will be 5 months next week and he hasn't lost any baby teeth yet.....This doesn't seem right to me. when do you think this will happen??? P.S. sorry for interrupting the conversation.....Thanks Jay


----------

